# Searching for a game in South Carolina!



## Ciraeus (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, everybody!  Let's try this again!

Semi-serious gamer looking for role-playing opportunities in the Georgetown, SC area.  Is there anyone out there???  I know that there has to be somebody!  Yes?  Please?  I'll bring food and beverages for the right group!   

Please respond here or by e-mail in my profile.  

*fingers crossed*

--Ciraeus


----------



## Ciraeus (Jan 30, 2002)

Bump!

For the love of God, is there no one in the area???

It's really rather nice here, if you ignore the smell from the paper mill.  It doesn't cause much insanity, I swear.  

--Ciraeus


----------

